# my war rock game ain't workin any body can help me?



## shanewhitewow (May 15, 2008)

when i click on my war rock it says cannot geta file [version.txt] what do i do so i can play war rock. some one plezz help me dis is a fun game.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried a reinstall of the game?


----------



## shanewhitewow (May 15, 2008)

yes i have reinstalled it lots of times and it keeps sayin the same thing. so i don't know what to do


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

What are your system specs?
are all your drives upto date?
are you running the most upto date version of the game?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

> If you get the “Cannot get version.txt” error then this usually means that the game is being blocked from connecting to the patch\game server. The number 1 cause of this issue is that any security or anti-virus software that you have installed is not allowing the following War Rock programs access to the internet.
> 
> WRLauncher.exe
> WRUpdater.exe
> ...


Got this from a site, accidentally closed it before I could get the URL, sorry. Might work for you.


----------

